# Belgian Breweries



## Tseay (15/5/13)

Just wondering if anyone has visited any breweries in Belgium ? We are planning a visit later in the year in the lead up to Oktoberfest. So far my planned list includes, Bullion, Rochefort, Mardessus and Brasserie Vapeur. Any advice or suggestions are most welcome. All the Trappist breweries are basically closed to casual visitors but that leaves a raft of smaller brewers.

Thanks

T


----------



## aaronpetersen (15/5/13)

I tried to visit a number of breweries while I was there last year. Most of the breweries I wanted to go to only allow tours for large groups so you can't have a tour if you are on your own or a couple. In the end I went to Cantillon, DeDolle, Halve Maan, and In de Vrede (the Cafe associated with Westvleteren) as they all allow individual tours (except Westvleteren, which doesn't do tours).


----------



## Kieren (15/5/13)

I haven't visited Belgium yet but I have trip booked for June. From my research so far I will be checking out Cantillon and 3 Fonteinen both in Brussles. Cantillon do tours not too sure about 3 Fonteinen but there is a restaurant and also a shop and visitors center attached to the brewery you can visit (I think), the restaurant is worth a visit anyway apparently. I'll be checking out Brasserie dAchouffe, Abbaye d'Orval (don't do brewery tours but can do a tour of the abbey), the cafe associated with Chimay - The Poteaupré Inn, Les Caves Dupont, In de vrede to get some westy :chug: .

Apparently De Struise is a must but check opening hours as they are limited. There are many good cafes/bars to check ou too, De Heeren van Liedekercke, Moeder Lambic, Délirium Hoppy Loft in Brussels. ’t Brugs Beertje, Café Rose Red in Brugge. Kulminator, ’t Antwaerps Bierhuiske in Antwerp. Too many places to go...


----------



## adryargument (15/5/13)

Tseay said:


> Just wondering if anyone has visited any breweries in Belgium ? We are planning a visit later in the year in the lead up to Oktoberfest. So far my planned list includes, Bullion, Rochefort, Mardessus and Brasserie Vapeur. Any advice or suggestions are most welcome. All the Trappist breweries are basically closed to casual visitors but that leaves a raft of smaller brewers.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> T


Did this a year or two ago, think i ended up visiting 20+ breweries.
Call ahead and a few of the smaller places will accommodate you.

De Ranke is awesome - can hire electric bikes from town center and ride there - call ahead. Awesome place, lovely sour beers as well as their normal range.
Brasserie De Vapeur is a must, we were the only two that weekend and ended up having lunch with the owner and enjoying his home made cheese + some decade old beers from his cellar. There's a lovely little place that we stayed at that does an awesome beergustation dinner menu using his beers! Pig Beer!
Cantillion is always worthy - $8 - $15 bottles at the cellar door - bring back a few & buy a jumper!
If your in Poperinge then stay at the St Bernadus Brewery lodge - Absolutely awesome place! Tours at the brewery nextdoor then borrow a bike and ride to Westvleteren Cafe through the hop fields!

However you have to go to the Kulminator in Antwerp. The owner has been stockpiling and aging beers for 20+ years. Had an awesome Elysium(sp??) Kriek from 1987. Apparently they found 200 barrels full of Kriek after brewery closed in 1992.

Edit:
Best lambics i found were 3 Fonteinen, Hanssens(sp?), Cantillion in that order.
Moeder Lambic bars in Brussels are awesome. Lovely tap rotation. Had a fresh hopped 5 Saison that is the best beer i have ever tried. Smelt like wheat fields and took me to a happy place filled with rainbows, unicorns and kittens.


----------



## Josh (15/5/13)

Cantillon.


----------



## nate2g (15/5/13)

Fantome.


----------



## jimmy01 (15/5/13)

Cantillon is great. I wanted to go to Oud Beersel out of Brussels but they were only open on the week-end. For bars in Brussels try Beer Circus, Delerium and do not miss A La Morte Subite for the atmosphere and the beer

Get to Cafe Verde for Westlveteren if u can. You will need a car and designated driver.

Kulminator in Antwerp but also look for Oud Arsenal in Antwerp for a local bar - bring your own food. 

In Brugge try De Halve Mann brewery for Brugse Zot beers. They do a tour. 

Enjoy,


----------



## Tseay (16/5/13)

Thanks for the great feed back. Back to the map of Belgium.

I'll post up the final plans once complete.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## adryargument (18/5/13)

Speaking of maps, check out the below.

Something i made the other year with the camra belgian beer guide.

Pretty much all breweries mapped out on google maps that are rated 4+/5.
Used it to setup a system where i could stay for a night and visit 3-4 breweries in the local area.

https://maps.google.com.au/maps/ms?msid=206110782078209776725.0004bf303d50fc0dfe4e9&msa=0&ll=50.464498,4.191284&spn=2.83586,6.28418


----------



## Tseay (3/8/13)

Just feeding back on our plans. First up Belgium is part of our trip, preceeded by Russia, Copenhagen and Prague and followed by Germany. So while it may seem like a short time in Belgium but there will be much happening (ie drinking) both before and after. As mentioned earlier, many of the breweries are only interested in larger groups and have fairly tight time tables on when they are open to the general public. 

So we have put together the following:

Ambly- Brasserie de Monon
Rochefort-Abbey Saint Remy
Dinant- Abbey de Mardessous
Dottiginies-Brasserie De Ranke

Ellerezrelles- Brasserie Ellezellois
Tournai-Brasserie Du Pont
Pipaix- Brasserie Vapeur
Bois des Lessine- Jean Tout Seul

From there onto Brugge and De Have Mann and Bierbrasserie Cambinus

Next stop the alt of Dusseldorf
Thanks for everyones help 
T


----------

